# What can I use as a safe sealant?



## philge

I'm working on making a custom vivarium for my crested geckos. The background is made of Great Stuff with foam ledges stuck into it. The Great Stuff has cured completely, and I've begun to paint it was acrylic paints. I was wondering what I can use to seal everything up at the end to protect the paint job. 

I picked up this product: http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=166 at Lowes today, but I'm not sure if it will be safe for the geckos or not. Does anyone know if this stuff will be good to use? It obviously need to be able to tolerate misting, and water running over it when the hanging plants are watered. 

So, any suggestions on what I can use? I basically just need a spray on or brush on sealer that will dry clear, be waterproof, and pet-safe.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JungleCage

Usually what is do with the great stuff foam instead of painting it. I take clear silicone and smear it on the foam then I take peat moss or coco fiber and completely cover it. Once its dried then I take any kind of moss depending on the type of vivarium your doing. I've done desert and jungle themed ones. Its way easier and better looking then painting. I saw a thread on how to do this and I'll post you the link once I find it. I should post some pictures the backgrounds I've done I have some nice backgrounds. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JungleCage

Oh yeah I take the moss and silicone it all around the background. Its the best way to create a very realistic theme and keep it safe for all animals. Also safe for water to get all over it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmst4

I prefer titebond III over silicone. I've always had too many bald spots with silicone.  A good clear coat for after you paint is shields all. That stuff is great, use it for all my projects. 

http://www.hytechsales.com/prod50.html


----------



## philge

JungleCage said:


> I take clear silicone and smear it on the foam then I take peat moss or coco fiber and completely cover it. Once its dried then I take any kind of moss depending on the type of vivarium your doing.


I saw a few tutorials with the coco fiber pressed into silicone. I just didn't really like the idea, because I feel like it would be hard to clean gecko poo and such off of a surface like that. I'm painting it very realistically so it looks pretty much like stone (more so than the inserts that Exo Terras come with). I think I'm going to just put a layer of clear silicone over the paint and then attach some moss here and there. It's my first time working with Great Stuff and making a background like this from scratch so I just wanted some ideas.


----------



## JungleCage

jarmst4 said:


> I prefer titebond III over silicone. I've always had too many bald spots with silicone.  A good clear coat for after you paint is shields all. That stuff is great, use it for all my projects.
> 
> http://www.hytechsales.com/prod50.html


Thanks for the input I had the same problem just didn't know of a product that was animal friendly that would work.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jarmst4

It's a little pricey for a gallon but it will last you forever. I've built a lot of big enclosures over the past year and I've only used about a quarter of it.


----------

